# How to season a fryer?



## skydiverfl (Oct 11, 2008)

I just picked up a Waring pro-sumer deep fryer. The instructions say to season the fry basket before use, however they don't explain how. Years ago my dad showed me how to season a cast iron skillet, but I'm confident that it's not the same process. Could someone shed some light on the subject?

Thanks,
Fred Lackey
Orlando, Florida


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Fred,

Your confidence is well founded. Simply clean and dry the fryer basket, load the fryer with oil, put the basket in the fryer (oil), and bring the fryer to temp. Remove the basket, let it cool, replace it in the oil and let it heat up again for a few minutes. 

And voila! Interesting. Provocative. Well seasoned.

BDL


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

A M E N
Do it like BDL says, there is no other way. 
If you did it like a cast iron pan is done, you would have to buy a new basket after every time you used it


----------



## skydiverfl (Oct 11, 2008)

Thanks for replying, guys. It worked like a champ. Just got it up to temp, with the basket, and let the basket cool. No issues at all.

Thanks,
Fred Lackey
Orlando, Florida


----------



## ed3 (Jan 6, 2009)

I just got the same deep fryer, and was curious about the seasoning requirement, so this is a big help except for one aspect. What does it mean to "bring the fryer to temp?" What I mean is, at what temperature?


----------



## angelpilato (Dec 26, 2013)

What temperature do you use to season the fryer baskets? It said to put the baskets in the fryer and bring it to temperature.

Thanks


----------

